# Post Size Limit?



## Halasían (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm curious if the 10,000 word/character limit has been lifted? At times I and Elora want to post some large stories there but are required to break them up into posts not exceeding either 10,000 characters or 10,000 words. Not sure which. Is this still a necessary limitation? Could it be lifted in the Glittering Caves forum at the very least?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

Good idea.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 1, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> Good idea.



Yeah, it has been a bit inconvenient in the past. Being this is the only one of the many old forums we frequented that has any sort of life to it, it would be nice to be able to share our stories and fanfics without having to work through finding good story breaks just to fit a post limit.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 1, 2019)

I agree that if the post limit could be increased for at least story threads, fhard be great. @mazzly would be the one who could possibly look for us.


----------



## mazzly (Oct 1, 2019)

Increased the character limit to 50k now 😊 if we need longer we could increase it more, or maybe consider adding it into the wiki under some special "story"-tag


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 1, 2019)

Fhard be good.
Fhard be great.
Let him now increase the rate!


----------



## Alcuin (Oct 2, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Fhard be good. ...


Fhard❓


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 2, 2019)

(Pssst! See Erestor's post above!)


----------



## Alcuin (Oct 2, 2019)

*Fhard* has entered into the TTF lexicon. Erestor Arcamen, you are archivist, and you are responsible.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Halasían (Oct 2, 2019)

mazzly said:


> Increased the character limit to 50k now 😊 if we need longer we could increase it more, or maybe consider adding it into the wiki under some special "story"-tag



Thanks mate! I t will make it a lot easier to share out tales. Usually they ran in the 15k-25k range. Hopefully i'll get busy with moving our stories along soon.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Olorgando (Oct 2, 2019)

Alcuin said:


> *Fhard* has entered into the TTF lexicon. Erestor Arcamen, you are archivist, and you are responsible.


My acronym detectors (think Geiger counter for radioactivity - pretty close, if you think about it) are giving off signals.
But I have so far failed to come up with a plausible longhand.
Anybody? 🤔


----------



## Ithilethiel (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm not touching fhard with a ten foot pole... 😬


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 28, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> I'm not touching fhard with a ten foot pole... 😬


Erm … can you PM me why this is a ten-foot-pole issue? Been away from the US for 43 years … (or is this a younger - relatively - TTF insider joke?)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 29, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> Erm … can you PM me why this is a ten-foot-pole issue? Been away from the US for 43 years … (or is this a younger - relatively - TTF insider joke?)



I typoed the word fhard in an earlier comment in this thread isntead of *that'd. *Not sure how I managed that because I do not have very fat fingers


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 29, 2019)

Umm - doesn't your browser have a spellcheck? My MS Edge does (but granted, my Mozilla Firefox doesn't, at least I have not found the option).
Maybe we could open a typo thread something like the thread we have for the "dreaded acronyms"? 
EDIT
First entry would be your fhard; and you've provided another in your above post: isntead … 🤓


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 29, 2019)

It does but I think at the time I was using my phone so probably just didn't notice the misspelled word.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 29, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> It does but I think at the time I was using my phone so probably just didn't notice the misspelled word.


Every time I read someone here mentioning accessing TTF with a phone I get goosebumps - the fingernails-scratching-across-blackboard kind.
(Oops. Do I need to explain blackboards? chalk? sponges? This is 1970s "technology", folks)


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 2, 2019)

1 typo thread coming right up


----------

